# Der Kundschafter zu schlecht ?



## Dunathan (27. März 2009)

In letzter Zeit hört man sehr viel darüber das der Kundi viel zu schlecht gemacht wurde.
Kann ich irgendwie nicht bestätigen alles ist in Sekundenbruchteilen down man kommt gut mit mehreren Mobs klar einen killen einen kiten den andern ins Lasso. Ich schaff die ganzen Eliteviecher auf meinem lvl durch todkiten muss man halt nur Sparsam mit dem Fokus sein. Man kriegt auch an sich sogut wie nie Schaden den die meisten Gegner sind nur sehr kurz an einem dran. 
Und was mich am meisten aufregt sind die ganzen Flamer die sich ständig darüber beschweren das der Mage zu leicht zu viel Schaden macht wo wir 5 Skills machen müssen um den gleichen Schaden zu machen.
aber who cares war mit dem Hunter in WoW genauso das nur sehr wenig leute mit dem viel Schaden gemacht haben

Wie seht ihr das ?

Mfg der Duna


----------



## Citronette (27. März 2009)

Da ich selbst ein Kundi spiele, muss ich sagen das er im Gegensatz zum Mage wirklich recht wenig Schaden macht. Da ich Mage als 2te Klasse auf fasst dem selben Level habe fällt das doch extrem auf.
Das mit dem Kiten und Co. ist halt so eine Sache.
Ich erlebe es öfters, dass Attacken fehl gehen. Zum Glück habe ich halt noch vom Mage den Blitz aber ansonsten finde ich wirklich, dass er wenig Schaden macht.
Es gibt eigentlich nur den, glaube er heisst Zielen skill (4 Sekunden Cast Zeit) und den Vampirpfeil die wirklich schaden austeilen, aller anderen nicht wirklich (wie ich finde).
Aber eben in der Kombination mit Mage ist es ne super Klasse und wenn die den Waldläufer ein bisschen pushen hätte ich auch nichts dagegen.
Wie gesagt, ich brauch mit dem Kundi bei Monstern die 2 Level über mir sind sehr sehr viel länger als beim Mage und vor allem sollte man auch schaun, wohin man läuft während man kitet denn das ging bei mir schon öfters in die Hose, gerade wenn respawn ist.


----------



## Gerdalf (28. März 2009)

Einerseits sage ich: Ja mit meinem Kundschafter kann ich genug schaden austeilen (kundi/priest).
Andererseits sind zuviele Skills auf das einfache verlangsamen der Gegner ausgelegt und wirkliche schadenswunder fehlen. Sogar in den eliteskills!
Ich mit meiner Kombi habe zum verlangsamen: Gelenkschlag, Lasso, Eispfeile, Eisnebel.
So jetz habe ich 1 bewegungsunfähigkeits und 3 verschiedene verlangsamungsskills...und das talent verbesserter gelenktschlag will mir also noch einen weitere cageskill geben...nunja...ich kann auch einfach nur lasso drücken...macht das gleiche^^ Dafür haben wir so unglaublich interessante skills wie Klarheit, wow! alle abklingzeiten nochmal rauskloppen und man stelle sich vor es gibt noch pots und so dinge wie Konzentration wodurch das Fokus nie knapp wird. Doch...der einzige schadensskill den wir machen neben den dots denen die abklingzeit ja eh nix bringt ist der gezielte Schuss. Der Kanalisiert 4 sekunden (bei mir 3 ;P) und das erneuern der dots verbraucht 2 seks...sop jetz haben fast alle skills die man noch reinpacken könnte 8 seks abklingzeit...erm ja wenn es einem nun auffällt bringt einem die Fähigkeit wohl um die 2 seks geschenkt für die einmalige verwendung pro kampf!
Fazit: Wir haben zuviele Talente und Skills die verlangsamen und das auf gleicher effektivitätsebene dafür aber keine ausreichende Skillsvielfalt Schaden richtig auszuteilen.
Ich würde sagen wir machen atm genug schaden aber eine vielfältigere spielweise und sinnvollere kombination der skills in der schadensrotation würden mir besser gefallen selbst wenn im nachhinein ein nerf erforderlich wäre. Schließlich wollen wir spaß am spiel. Und was bringt es uns in einer Instanz mit lasso gelenktschlag und eispfeile auf die bosse loszugehen?


----------



## gfx_s (1. April 2009)

Ich hab den Kundi vor dem Nerf absolut gern gespielt, hat echt Fun gebracht.

Danach war es eher zäh, und das viel benannte "kiten" ist ja schön und gut, 
nur zum lvln, wenn man die ganze Zeit hin u. her springt/läuft, kleben dir innerhalb kurzer Zeit
massig Mobs am A....! 

Was das bedeutet, erübrigt sich zu schreiben. 
Der Dmg is teilweise unterirrdisch im Gegensatz zu meinem jetzigem Main, (Priester), und der sollte
als Healer fungieren?!`?. Hab den Kundi auf 22 gebracht, und las ihn  jetzt erstmal zustauben,
bis was getan wird. 
Kann nicht angehen, welches nach Mobs mit 1 lvl über mir, der Fokus weg ist.
Finde er hat seine Dynamik verloren. Schade, da ich eig. vor hatte,nen richtig guten DD
auch im Highendereich draus zu machen. 

Viele andere Scouts auch (lvl 50.) beschweren sich ebenfalls massiv im ROM-Forum. 

mfg...


----------



## Tardok (7. April 2009)

Hmm...das leidige Thema Scout. Bin selber mit meinem Scout vor ein paar Wochen 50 geworden und muss sagen, dass es mir schon einmal mehr Spaß gemacht hat, meinen Char zu spielen. Anfangs hatte ich enorme Fokusprobleme, da ich mir bis dato noch keine vernünftige Roation ausgedacht hatte. Nun gut, erstma weinen und in die Ecke setzen. Dann kam der Autoshot, cooooooooles Teil *Ironie off* <- muss denk ich nichts dazu sagen...
Na gut, nach einer Woche weinen und Flames kassieren bin ich dazu übergegangen meine Spielweise zu ändern, hab meine nebenklasse (Rouge) auf lvl 33 gebracht und mich an dem schönen zusätzlichen damage erfreut. Dann bin ich ein paar mal CL gegangen, Bosse mit AE, da kann ich nich meinen DoT drauf machen *damn* Naja, mit den anderen Scouts kurzgeschlossen und einen passable Rotation fürs Raiden ausgedacht und zZ muss ich sagen, macht mir der Scout wieder richtig viel Spaß.
Kann euch nur das gleiche empfehlen und wenn ihr Priest als Second hat, dann...kP, sry


----------



## Fließendes Blut (8. April 2009)

am was ist eig kiten ?


----------



## Tardok (8. April 2009)

Fließendes schrieb:


> am was ist eig kiten ?



Vor dem mob davonlaufen und es gleichzeitig angreifen
Schwierigkeit dabei: Nach einiger Zeit hat das Mob keinen Bock mehr und man verlässt den Kampf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eisschokolade (10. Oktober 2009)

Mein Kundi verstaubt im Moment auch auf Level 23 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und ich kann sagen ohne den Blitzschlag von meinem Mage, ist die Klasse für mich so gut wie unspielbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich find das furchtbar wie sie die arme Klasse verkommen lassen und den Bewahrer so dermaßen hochpuschen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echt scheiße 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greavous (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich spiele jetzt seit 2 Wcohen Kun bin lvl 32Kun Krieger und muss sagen Kun gefällt mir recht gut man brauch halt ne gute Waffe und als lvl 32 schreiner hab ich die auch un d finde die elite skills von Kun Krieger sind der Hammerweile den dmg echt wansinig eröhöhen oder stille gegen gener legen auf lvl 40 elite skill eröhhöen die sogar die extrem starke Salve so das ich dank skill Mentalle stärke neben her nur noch wind pfeil mache und habe so gener down bevor mage über haupt zweiten spell vorbereitet hatt auserdem hält Kun lämger den nahkampf aus als Mage das schon mal ne vorteil gegner pber dem Mage 
PS inwiefern is Angriff wichtig im bezug auf dmg ?


----------



## jeid (20. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde kundi auch spassig. Ich habe kundi zwar nur als 2t klasse fuer meinen Krieger gedacht, aber weil er nicht so recht aus den puschen kam, habe ich in dann doch gepimt, und er geht einfach nur ab. Okay, ist nicht mit den Bogieklassen aus daoc (Kundschafter/Jaeger/waldlaeufer) zu vergleichen, ober mit dem Jaeger aus WOW, aber das sollte er wohl auch nicht. Ich mag ihn sehr, und habe maechtig spass beim lvln.


----------



## Shyuro (20. Februar 2010)

Den bewahrer hochpushen?der bewahrer is voll für den A...
hab nen kundi bewahrer wobei ich meinen bewahrer schon auf 55 habe und den kundi jetzt auf 54 und ich bin mit meinem kundi sehr viel zufriedener als mit dem bewahrer...
der kundi ist desweiteren der beste singletarget dd im spiel da kann auch der mage nich mithalten!
ist halt für den mage wesentlich leichter zu farmen und sich gold und equip zu besorgen und daher sind die meisten mage´s ab lvl 50 schon relativ gut gepimpt und haben meist auch nen G6 stab.
Dsa problem beim kundi ist zum einen die wahl der richtigen waffe. ich hab nen bogen aber noch keinen der sich beim graden lohnen würde also warte ich bis was seltenes dropt um den dann zu graden und dann gehts ab mit dem dmg
also wie gesagt der kundi ist wenn man ihn gut pimpt und gut mit ihm umgehn kann ne super klasse und bei nem ahnlich gut gepimpten mage komm ich in der aggro liste bei nem boss mob auch über ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## halooween (20. März 2010)

Also des mit dem Kundi ist es so am anfang ist des schwer aber wen man auf dem pimp status kommt wird es leichter und leichter es kommt meistens drauf an wie man gepimpt ist bin 55 kundi / 45 Priest gut gepimt und ich hab kein problem mit mobs in Wilde Lande mach ich die in 2-3sec down es ist nur eine frage der Zeit


----------

